# White Russian Mature pics?



## BullyBong (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm just wondering if anyone has some pics of White Russian around about the time it's ready to harvest. Just so I have a rough idea on when I should be checking the trichomes?

If no one has any pics I'll post the current status of my girls so people can have a guess on roughly how long it is until they are ready.

Thanks in advance for any help :beatnik:


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

here s some pretty popular pics of your girl.​


----------



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 2, 2008)

bought 15 seeds from serious when i first grew and basically wasted them all. i want to grow it soo bad


----------



## kennydeelad (Jul 27, 2008)

BullyBong said:
			
		

> I'm just wondering if anyone has some pics of White Russian around about the time it's ready to harvest. Just so I have a rough idea on when I should be checking the trichomes?
> 
> If no one has any pics I'll post the current status of my girls so people can have a guess on roughly how long it is until they are ready.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help :beatnik:


hi bullybong,love the name,i have white russian i think, im looking for someone to tell me if my plant is white russian or chronic.can u help if i showed you a pic?kennydee


----------



## SFC (Jul 28, 2008)

This is an outdoor self crossed AK47x Dp White widow aka White russian


----------



## kennydeelad (Aug 27, 2008)

i read your question and ive got a russian,2 weeks into flowering+i know from past, that you wait till trichomes are amber if you want a kickass stone or milky if you want a highy buzz,use a hand microscope to see them.hope this advice helps.up north


----------

